# new kingfisher kooker



## guff1972 (Sep 19, 2007)

I just purchased a new kingfisher kooker backyard bonanza rotisserie smoker. Has anyone had any experience on these. I am wondering what the best heat source is.I used kingsford this weekend and had a hard time keeping the heat up.

Thanks


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 19, 2007)

No experience with that particular cooker.   How was the air flow, was the charcoal up high enough that the ashes weren't chocking out your fire?  Got any pics to post?

You may want to try switching to lump over bricks since the lump charcoal generally burns hotter.

Good luck


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Sep 19, 2007)

I have the opposite problem with Kingsford. The last few bags I got, I can't use more than a dozen or so briquettes at a time in my Char Griller. Any more than that and it will go up to almost 300. And that's with the sfb damper closed.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 19, 2007)

Is this the one?


----------



## guff1972 (Sep 19, 2007)

I will get some pictures posted soon, I think the air flow was pretty good, I am getting some lump charcoal and will try that and see how it works.


----------



## guff1972 (Sep 19, 2007)

No, it is the next size bigger unit


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 19, 2007)

Good luck.  Let us know how it goes.

I have always been curious about those Kingfishers and their water jacket set up.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like a nice smoker.  I went out and saw the one you have.  I really like the rotisserie idea.  Don't have to worry so much about temp differences I imagine...


----------

